# Installation de Elementary OS problème pour partitionner.



## NelsonSearch (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance pour votre aide! 

Je souhaiterais installer Elementary os, une jolie distribution linux en dual boot sur mon MacBook pro late 2011. Il me faut donc partitionner mon dd en deux. J'ouvre mon utilitaire de disque et tente l'opération. Malheureusement, il m'affiche "Impossible de partitionner car la vérification du système de fichiers à échoué. " ... Sur Internet, il est conseillé de tenter l'opération depuis recovery hd, ce que j'ai fait mais sans succès, toujours le même message. Avez vous une idée? 
Merci encore!


----------



## ntx (16 Décembre 2013)

Avant de tout péter, tu ne préférerais utiliser une VM ?


----------



## NelsonSearch (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonne idée, je n'y avait pas pensé. Je lance VirtualBox et j'essaie. J'édite ce message pour vous tenir au courant.


----------



## Froggy86 (29 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,
 As tu essayé GPARTED ? ( installé sur une clé usb bootable )
   Je l'ai fait plusieurs fois sur des Pc windows/intel, mais j'ignore si cela fonctionne sur mac.


----------

